
Show HN: pygls – a Pythonic generic language server - augb
https://github.com/openlawlibrary/pygls/
======
augb
I’m Gary Burch, one of the software developers with Open Law Library
([http://www.openlawlib.org/](http://www.openlawlib.org/)). We needed our VS
Code extension, _Codify_ , to communicate with our codification engine
(basically a compiler for laws) which is written in Python. So we needed a
native Python language server. We found Palantir's excellent _python-language-
server_ , but instead of targeting Python directly, we needed one targeting
legal XML. Basically, we needed a pythonic generic language server. Thus was
born, _pygls_ (pronounced like "pie glass").

Our goal with _pygls_ is to make it incredibly easy for anybody to write a
language server for anything in Python. We have created a thin pythonic layer
over the Language Server Protocol - giving the developer the core of what they
need without getting in the way. Currently, it targets Python 3.5+ and has
support for sync, async and threaded (using an _@thread_ decorator) features
and commands.

Python is one of our favorite languages, and VS Code one of our favorite
editors. We hope _pygls_ will make it possible for people to build many new
and exciting language servers that leverage the power, ecosystem, and
flexibility of Python.

This wouldn't be possible without Daniel Elero's hard work. Thank you, Daniel!

~~~
danixeee
Thank you for kind words, Gary, it is my pleasure to work with OLL team on
great tools.

